# Mein Cube Ltd Pro ist da! Eindruck und generelle Fragen



## BigBlockV8 (20. März 2006)

Hi,

nach nun 3-wöchiger MTB Suche fand ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens mein Wunschbike: Ein Cube Ltd Pro in eloxiertem blau  .

Da das Wetter hier in Bayern nun langsam besser wird, waren meine ersten Touren schon sehr ansprechend. Das Bike ist auf der Strasse sehr schnell, es ist sehr gut verarbeitet und die Bauteile arbeiten reibungslos. Die Magura Julie Bremsen reichen vollkommen aus, in den großen Bikezeitschriften schnitt sie auch für ihren Preis sehr gut ab. Sie sind sehr gut dosierbar und in steilem Gelände spielen sie ihre ganze Kraft aus. Bei der Schaltung gibt es keine Probleme. Bei der Federgabel bin ich noch am rumexperimentieren, so nun folgende Fragen:

1. Ist das Cube Pro auch fürs harte Gelände und starke Belastung ausgelekt? Mein Händler verkauft nur Cube und empfiehlt das Cube sogar für Downhilleinsätze!

2. Bei der Rock Shox Tora befindet sich oben rechts der Poplock und links ein Drehknopf mit + und - Beschriftung. Ist es richtig, dass ich hier den Federweg einstellen kann ( bei der Tora bis 130mm )? In der Anleitung steht, jede Umdrehung bringt 7,5 mm mehr/weniger Federweg, aber es braucht schon 10 Umdrehunhen um mal 5 mm zu erreichen! Ist das normal, oder gibt es da einen Trick?

3. Welche Teile gilt es besonders gut zu putzen, z.B. nach einer Schlammtour?

4. Was genau kann ich am Lenker bei den Bremshebeln einstellen ( Rädchen )?

5. Ist es richtig, dass die Federgabel beim aufsitzen um etwa 2 cm einfedert? 

6. Verändert sich bei der Verstellung der Federgabel auch die Lenkerhöhe?

viele Fragen, viel Ehr...

mfg


----------



## Schluckspecht (20. März 2006)

hab zwar keine ahnung von cube und tora, aber ich will bilder sehen. eloxiertes blau hört sich interessant an.......

ach ja und natürlich gratulation zum fury, viel spass mit der kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. März 2006)

Hy,
mit dem Cube hast du auf jedenfall ein Bike für alle Fälle!Zeig mal Fotos!

zu 1. Mein 2002er LTD hat so eines an Drops und wilden Sprüngen mitgemacht,ohne einmal schlapp zu machen.Brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.

zu 3. achte auf alle Teile,wo sich der Schmutz drin "festbeißen" kann

zu 5. ja (Negativfederweg)

zu 6. ja


----------



## BigBlockV8 (21. März 2006)

thx,

Fragen 2 und 4 liegen mir noch auf dem Herzen  

   

Heute einen etwas wilderen Ausritt durch unser Wäldchen gewagt, zuhause das Bike sauber gemacht und was war... Vorderreifen platt !!!!! 

   

grummel, und das bei neuen Conti Schläuchen


----------



## MTB-Max (21. März 2006)

naja des kann mehrere ursachen haben, da is es manchmal einfach wurscht od des ein neuer schlauch ist 

habs auch schon gehabt, dass sich ein fast nicht sichtbarer stachel einer unbekannten pflanze in meinem schlauch festgesetzt hatte, den ich garnicht gesehen hatte  wenn allerdings das ventil undicht ist, wärs schon ärgerlich


----------



## da_lole (22. März 2006)

Zu Frage 2:
Diese Frage beschäfigt mich bei meinem Ltd Pro auch schon fast 2 Monate!! Bei der Tora links die Einstellung mit minus und plus bereitet auch mir Kopfzerbrechen. Ich persönlich glaube, dass man bei dieser Tora, die am Ltd Pro montiert ist, NICHT den Federweg verstellen kann. Ab schon so oft richtung plus und minus gedreht, aber konnte mit bloßem Auge keine federwegsverlängerung feststellen. Auch meine 2. Vermutung, dass man die Federhärte damit verstellen kann, hat sich für mich persönlich nicht bestätigt.
Vielleicht haben wir einen Experten da, der uns mit der Frage weiterhelfen kann.....
Wenn wir schon beim Thema Federgabel sind, findest du auch dass die Tora ein bisschen sensibler ansprechen könnte? Weißt du, ob man die Feder gegen eine weichere tauschen kann oder ist das schon die weichste??
Gruß


----------



## r19andre (22. März 2006)

Hi,
also laut Preisliste 2006 liest sich das so.
Tota 318 Coil Pop Loc.

Also kein U-Turn. Wenn max. Federvorspannung.
Einzeln gibts die Gabel so nicht, sondern nur mit U-Turn oder Air.

Schöne Grüße
Andre

PS:ist schon ein bißchen verwirrt das ganze


----------



## BigBlockV8 (22. März 2006)

Hi, 

war heute zum Check bei meinem Händler und der sagt:

Diese Rock Shox Tora gibt es nur für Cube Bikes und so nicht einzeln zu kaufen. Es ist keine U-Turn Gabel! Den Federweg kann man nur mit den beigelegten schwarzen "Unterlegscheiben" verändern, was aber nicht nötig sei, so der Händler. Die Rock Shox sei für diesen Preis spitze, mehr Federweg braucht man nicht und in neuen Tests habe sie schon besser abgeschnitten als teurere Konkurenten. Quasi ein erstklassiger Allrounder, wenn man nicht gerade tausend Euro für ne Gabel ausgeben will.

Mit dem oberen Regler kann man die Härte einstellen! Also das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel verändern. Bei minus wird sie also weicher und sensibler, bei plus andersrum. Der Regler am unteren Ender der Gabel ist für das Ausfedern zuständig! D.h. schneller oder langsameres Ausfedern!

@da_lole: Ja die Federn kann man tauschen LASSEN, es gibt weichere und härtere Federn, die standartmäßig verbauten sind eine gute Zwischenlösung.


mfg


----------



## NoizZ (22. März 2006)

BigBlockV8 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war heute zum Check bei meinem Händler und der sagt:
> 
> ...


Jetzt stellt sich mir aber ne kleine Frage. Wenn das Rädchen zum Verstellen der Federhärte ist, wozu hat das Vieh dann noch den Poploc? Is das jetzt doppelt gemoppelt oder seh ich wieder nicht durch?


----------



## BigBlockV8 (22. März 2006)

Mit dem Poplock sperrt man komplett.

Das Rädchen verändert nur die Sensibilität der Feder, sperrt sie aber nicht ganz. 

mfg


----------



## NoizZ (23. März 2006)

Achso. Danke. Ich dachte nämlich erst, dass man die Sensibilät auch mit dem Poploc verändern kann bis hin zum Lock Out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLL (24. März 2006)

wasn zufall; dieser thread hat mich gerade in meinem vorhaben auch ein ltd pro zu erwerben bestätigt   allen viel spaß in der neuen saison!


----------



## Ronisize77 (12. April 2006)

Ich hab seit heute auch das CUBE Ltd Pro und meines Erachtens lässt sich die Rock Shox die da ran gebaut ist nicht komplett blockieren. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wie.
Mit dem Taster der am Lenker ist kann man sie nur Härter machen.

Hat hier jemand ne andere Erfahrung gemacht ?

Grüße


----------



## Zwergpirat (13. April 2006)

Moin!
der taster am lenker sperrt die gabel komplett, wenn das rad neu is wird sie aber tatsächlich nur etwas härter. hab das auch gemerkt beim probefahren (will mir auch ein ltd pro zulegen). der händler meinte, das öl müsste sich erst in der gabel verteilen, damit das funktioniert. allerdings weiss ich nicht wie lange das dauert...

Gruß


----------



## waldwolf (13. April 2006)

Hi!

Das Öl verteilt sich, wenn man die Gabel 20-30 mal ganz einfedern lässt. Die Gabel wird nicht härter, sondern blockiert fast komplett. Wenn es richtig funktioniert, federt sie nur ein ganz klein wenig bei Last ein. Sollte sie weiter einfedern, kann es sein, dass zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist. Ausserdem sollte auch das MotionControll beachtet werden. Damit kann man regeln, bei welcher Schlaghärte die Gabel in der geschlossenen Stellung freigibt!


----------



## Ronisize77 (14. April 2006)

Hab die Tora heute mindestens 30 mal be- und entlastet. Könnte nach meinem subjektiven Gefühl ein wenig härter geworden sein im Lock Status, würde es aber nicht beschwören.

Was mir aber generell nicht einleuchtet: Der Lock Out soll einem doch die Möglichkeit verschaffen die Gabel komplett zu blockieren und das auch wenn gewollt im eingefederten Zustand um so z.B. an steilen Hängen einen optimaleren Winkel zum Berg zu haben. Das war mein Verständnis vom Lock Out, ist aber mit der Tora ja wohl nicht möglich. Was meint Ihr?

Falls die komplette Blockierung in beliebigem Einfederungszustand nicht möglich ist, bitte um Anwendungsbeispiele für das schnelle Härter machen der Feder mittels Lock.

Danke & Grüße


----------



## ***dilbert*** (14. April 2006)

Ronisize77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die Tora heute mindestens 30 mal be- und entlastet. Könnte nach meinem subjektiven Gefühl ein wenig härter geworden sein im Lock Status, würde es aber nicht beschwören.


Du solltest schon einen großen Unterschied feststellen können: Federt normal / federt nur minimal (< 1 cm). Wenn dem nicht so ist, stimmt was nicht ...



			
				Ronisize77 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir aber generell nicht einleuchtet: Der Lock Out soll einem doch die Möglichkeit verschaffen die Gabel komplett zu blockieren und das auch wenn gewollt im eingefederten Zustand um so z.B. an steilen Hängen einen optimaleren Winkel zum Berg zu haben. Das war mein Verständnis vom Lock Out, ist aber mit der Tora ja wohl nicht möglich. Was meint Ihr?


Die Gabel blockiert prinzipiell im ausgefederten Zustand. Was du meinst, ist der U-Turn (an deiner Gabel nicht vorhanden).



			
				Ronisize77 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die komplette Blockierung in beliebigem Einfederungszustand nicht möglich ist, bitte um Anwendungsbeispiele für das schnelle Härter machen der Feder mittels Lock.


z.B. im Wiegetritt bergauf. Hier wird Wippen wirkungsvoll unterdrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronisize77 (14. April 2006)

Dankeschön !


----------



## schurlinator (15. April 2006)

Ronisize77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit heute auch das CUBE Ltd Pro und meines Erachtens lässt sich die Rock Shox die da ran gebaut ist nicht komplett blockieren. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wie.
> Mit dem Taster der am Lenker ist kann man sie nur Härter machen.



Aus dem Rock-Shox-Manual:
SPERREN DER DRUCKSTUFE (ABB. 2)
In der Sperrposition (Lock") lässt das Motion Control-System nur eine geringe Gabelbewegung zu. Dadurch behält der Vorderreifen den Kontakt mit dem Gelände, ohne bei Hindernissen abzuheben. Im Vergleich zu Systemen mit vollständiger Sperrung bietet die Lösung mehr Traktion und ein besseres Lenkverhalten. 

lg


----------



## soi (7. Juli 2006)

Ronisize77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit heute auch das CUBE Ltd Pro und meines Erachtens lässt sich die Rock Shox die da ran gebaut ist nicht komplett blockieren. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht wie.
> Mit dem Taster der am Lenker ist kann man sie nur Härter machen.
> 
> Hat hier jemand ne andere Erfahrung gemacht ?
> ...




wo hast du dir das cube denn gekauft


----------



## Ronisize77 (7. Juli 2006)

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/index.php/cPath/22_45_166


----------



## DonDizzle (31. Juli 2006)

so ich bin seit ein paar tagen auch ein stolzer besitzer des limited pro und muss auch sagen das design, verarbeitung und fahrspaß riesig sind..hab gestern meine erste größere tour gemacht und nach einer weile schmerzten mir meine handballen enorm..das ging soweit, dass mir meine daumen und fingerspitzen einschliefen und nicht mehr durchblutet worden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass meine Handinnenflächen nicht korrekt auf dem Lenker liegen....Ich denke ich habe den Lenkerwinkel und die Sattelhöhe noch nicht korrekt auf einander eingestellt...oder ist der Lenker für mich nicht der richtige? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet oder mir sagt, wo ich evtl meine Körpermaße eingeben kann und herausbekomme wie ich mein Bike zu justieren habe. Thx


----------



## kjuhb (1. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit 12.05.05 ein weißes LTD Pro: Ich bin zufrieden. aber:

- hintere Bremszange hatte sich mit der Zeit gelockert 
- Kurbel nach 500 km kaputt (Tausch auf Garantie)
- Pulverbeschichtung sehr empfindlich

ansonsten, bin ich sehr zufrieden.

kjuhb


----------



## Svette (1. August 2006)

Hi,
hab mir Samstag auch das LTD Pro in blau gekauft.... Werde mal was dazu schreiben, wenn ich die ersten größeren Touren hinter mir habe.


----------



## Lazart (4. August 2006)

so, und jetzt hab ichs auch endlich. beim mister bike in pforzheim auch gleich nochn neuen lenker bekommen, weil (s.o.) handflächen ziemlich schnell weh taten. jetzt top.  

morgen mal richtig ausfahren dann.. *freu* 

Edit: natürlich au in blau


----------



## Svette (17. August 2006)

So, 
hier mal mein ResÃ¼mee nach den ersten drei Wochen:

Die Lenkerprobleme hab ich persÃ¶nlich nicht so stark feststellen kÃ¶nnen. Gab zwar bei den ersten zwei drei Fahrten kleinere Blasen an der Hand, hat dann aber schnell wieder nachgelassen. Auf ebener Strecke kann man mit dem Pro ordentlich Speed machen und klettern kann es auch ziemlich ordentlich (und wir haben ordentliche Berge bei uns!!! NRW) 

Was mich stÃ¶rt ist zum einen der Sattel (auch wenn er optisch echt was her macht und natÃ¼rlich die Gesamtoptik hervorragend ergÃ¤nzt. Allerdings scheint er nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r meinen Hintern gemacht zu sein. KÃ¶nnte vorne auch einiges flacher sein. Zum anderen find' ich's ein bisschen schade, dass man vorne nich auch Shimano xt verbaut hat (so wie hinten!!), sondern die lx Variante genommen hat.... Ist irgenwie nicht ganz so reibungslols wie xt.
Die Magura Julie allerdings ist eine schweinegeile Bremse mit optimaler VerzÃ¶gerung.... glaub kaum, dass die Hayes HFX9 da sooo viel besser sein kann (was die 100 â¬rechtfertigt).

Die blaue Eloxierung ist zwar sehr empfindlich (am besten nicht an WÃ¤nde lehnen wo's abrutschen kann.... hauahauahaua!!) - hab ich dummerweise gemacht ), aber optisch nach wie vor ein Hingucker.

Werd mal n Bild reinsetzten, wenn ich die ersten VerÃ¤nderungen vorgenommen habe, die mir so vorschweben (USE Sattel, xt Umwerfer vorne, Sram Kassette, villeicht RaceFace Kurbel... mal schaun) - erst mal FAHREN!!!!


----------



## Cube for live (22. August 2007)

Ich habs jetzt auch endlich geholt bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden aber auch ich habe Probleme mit dem Lenker, der Winkel passt mir so gar nicht, mein Daumen schmerzt ziemlich schnell. 
Habe nun schon 600 Km drauf und es läuft noch super ABER mit den Bremsen bin ich nicht so zufrieden, sie streifen andauernd und ich kann sie nicht richtig einstellen, dann fahr ich 2h und es ist weg, naja, bin trotzdem zufrieden auch das Design und die Pulverbeschichtung kann ich durch die Unempfindlichkeit nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

